# Wanting to adopt - denied (again)



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

We just got rejected again when trying to adopt from our host country here.

Also, we were rejected last year for not making enough and not having a home life that is easily accessible for a home study. "_We generally try to take kids OUT of situations like where you live._" was one response we received.

We come home for 10 months to the US in the fall of 2014.

Can the adoption process and home study happen in that time frame? For both US and foreign adotpion? And what can I do about the W-2 that they want above 34 or 37K?

I believe that Christians can impact the world (and the US) through adoption....but it seems like so much trouble to try to help that it is easier just not to try to adopt.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 28, 2013)

I have absolutely no answers for you.

But I would like to remind you that when you're turned down because your missionary life does not closely enough mimic the cushy American ideal people have come to expect, you're doing something right.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 28, 2013)

Perhaps a foreign adoption would be more possible. I have no experience in this area. Just a thought.

If the Lord is pleased for you to adopt a child He will make a way.


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2013)

If you have the child lined up when you get back to the US, you should be able to get the paperwork done in that time range. But if you are candid with the social worker, you'll probably have a hard time getting approval.


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2013)

Miss Marple said:


> Perhaps a foreign adoption would be more possible.



Since he already has several children, most foreign countries will be highly suspicions of his motivations. They may even think he's acquiring the adopted child for spare parts. Best bet is probably a private placement from a church that supports him.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 29, 2013)

hmmm, adopting for spare parts? I'll have to order one with a full head of hair (gettin' thin up there...)...


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, Guatemala seems to be the center of that universe, but the leftists have spread it throughout central America and it has also surfaced in Russia. There have been some nasty incidents in central America.


----------



## KMK (Jan 29, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Can the adoption process and home study happen in that time frame?



I have never heard of one happening that fast. Both of ours took over two years. The two that we are trying to adopt now might end up being a little faster but not much. 

(I am in CA, however, not MO)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 29, 2013)

Brother, I don't have any answers. But I'll be praying that God would bring an adoptive child into your home.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 29, 2013)

Guatemala isn't adopting to the U.S. currently.


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2013)

Scottish Lass said:


> Guatemala isn't adopting to the U.S. currently.



Yes, they swallowed the propaganda.


----------



## AdoptedDaughterHeir (Jan 30, 2013)

Trevor,

A couple of thoughts. First of all is the financial. In order to get permission to adopt internationally, you have to get permission from USCIS here in the states and one of the most aggravating requirements (in my view) is that you have to make more than the amount shown in this chart under 125%: http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-864p.pdf If you don't meet those requirements, you have to adopt domestically. An adoption via foster care would be too time-consuming for that timeline, but it is possible to get a domestic infant adoption through that quickly, if you happen to be chosen right away by a birthmother or find a special needs situation.

This is as far as I know about it, anyway. I have heard of missionaries adopting, and I can't imagine that many of them meet the poverty guidelines above. Let me check with some other missionary families to see if they have ideas for you.

Praying for you all and adding this topic to the list!
Jennifer Kooshian


----------



## AdoptedDaughterHeir (Jan 30, 2013)

Also, there are some African countries that you could possibly adopt from fairly quickly if you meet the financial guidelines. 

We were getting ready to adopt a little guy, but decided the timing was not good with our unsettled next couple of years as we head your direction. I will be interested to see how God opens this door for you, since I was hoping that once we get settled there we could try again ;-)


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 30, 2013)

As Jennifer says, it is possible to complete an adoption within your time-frame if the child is there right at the beginning of your time in the States. But paperwork and people are funny things, it could drag out a little longer. You wouldn't be able to know for sure when it would be finalised, so you may end up needing to stay around a little longer. I think adopting within your own state would have less possibilities for slow ups. Is it possible to adopt from another country whilst in your host country?

Praying for you and your wife!


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 30, 2013)

AdoptedDaughterHeir said:


> Trevor,
> 
> A couple of thoughts. First of all is the financial. In order to get permission to adopt internationally, you have to get permission from USCIS here in the states and one of the most aggravating requirements (in my view) is that you have to make more than the amount shown in this chart under 125%: http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-864p.pdf If you don't meet those requirements, you have to adopt domestically. An adoption via foster care would be too time-consuming for that timeline, but it is possible to get a domestic infant adoption through that quickly, if you happen to be chosen right away by a birthmother or find a special needs situation.
> 
> ...



Thanks. We can begin the paperwork from here overseas if it speeds up the process.

Also, our plan in the fall of 2014 is to visit the US for 10 months (furlough) but we can extend for a year easily since we haven't been back since 2009 (except for 3-4 weeks last year as sort of like vacation).


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 30, 2013)

AdoptedDaughterHeir said:


> Also, there are some African countries that you could possibly adopt from fairly quickly if you meet the financial guidelines.
> 
> We were getting ready to adopt a little guy, but decided the timing was not good with our unsettled next couple of years as we head your direction. I will be interested to see how God opens this door for you, since I was hoping that once we get settled there we could try again ;-)



Talk to the Hare family going to Cameroon; they have finished adopting even amidst preparations for missions work. I think it is very possible. Here is their very fine blogsite: Hare Translation Journey: "Your kids are going to have issues."


----------



## AdoptedDaughterHeir (Jan 30, 2013)

[QUOTE
Talk to the Hare family going to Cameroon; they have finished adopting even amidst preparations for missions work. I think it is very possible. Here is their very fine blogsite: Hare Translation Journey: "Your kids are going to have issues."[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that! I look forward to reading it


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 30, 2013)

AdoptedDaughterHeir said:


> Trevor,
> 
> A couple of thoughts. First of all is the financial. In order to get permission to adopt internationally, you have to get permission from USCIS here in the states and one of the most aggravating requirements (in my view) is that you have to make more than the amount shown in this chart under 125%: http://www.uscis.gov/files/form/i-864p.pdf If you don't meet those requirements, you have to adopt domestically. An adoption via foster care would be too time-consuming for that timeline, but it is possible to get a domestic infant adoption through that quickly, if you happen to be chosen right away by a birthmother or find a special needs situation.
> 
> ...



I make more than the 100% but less than the 125% on that gov't form. Do they allow special dispensations?


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 30, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> I make more than the 100% but less than the 125% on that gov't form. Do they allow special dispensations?



You can get a joint sponsor. If a friend or family member, who lives in the US, is prepared to also complete the form and they make enough to cover their own household plus the adopted child, then it does not matter if you don't make enough.

It also says that an affidavit of support isn't required for a fully adopted orphan, but I don't know about the adoption aspect of this so I don't know exactly what that refers too.


----------



## Sebastian Kim (Jan 31, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> I believe that Christians can impact the world (and the US) through adoption...


----------



## CJW (Feb 1, 2013)

My husband and I are in the midst of an international adoption (awaiting approval from the Dominican Republic). We are rather unusual in that we have permanent residency in a country where we are not citizens. I've sent you a PM about an agency that specialises in helping with those outside-the-norm who are pursuing adoption.


----------

